# How old is your hedgie? And other questions...



## solarstar22 (Oct 28, 2014)

Just wondering how old your hedgies are for no particular reason, and while you post, could you tell me how to put the things below where my statistics are meant to be? Thanks.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

4 1/2 months, 6 months, 11 months and 1 year 1 month. 

I'm not sure what you mean about adding things below your statistics.


----------



## Teddi4211 (Apr 30, 2014)

Adella is 1 yea 4 months 1 week and 6 days, while Phoebe is 7 months and 1 day.


----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

Nikki turns one December 27th - 10months
Bruce Quillis will turn one January 23rd - 9 months
And little Oreo is 10 weeks today :grin:


----------



## coffeebean (Aug 27, 2014)

Tiggys age is in my ticker


----------



## solarstar22 (Oct 28, 2014)

how do you add your ticker to your profile page?


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

When you go to the ticker site (by clicking on the ticker itself), you create a ticker and it gives you some options of how to put it on a site. Pick the one that says it for forums and then go to your user profile and on the side it will say edit signature. You can just stick the url or picture code into the box. Make sure to preview your signature first and save it.


----------



## solarstar22 (Oct 28, 2014)

ok thanks


----------



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

1 year 2 months


----------



## solarstar22 (Oct 28, 2014)

where can I find the signature editing thing?


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

Mine is approximately two, although I am not sure if that is true or not.


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

Gabriel, Beauregard, Tiberius, and Gayle are all 8 days shy of nine months old. Titan turns a year next month sometime and I suspect Sebastian is a year old sometime this month, or at the outside, last month.


----------



## Alex in Tampa (Oct 12, 2014)

My Taco is 10 weeks old!!


----------



## Alex in Tampa (Oct 12, 2014)

solarstar22 said:


> where can I find the signature editing thing?


Click User CP which is usually up towards top of the page


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Daisy, bred and born here turns 6 in 18 days, November 20.

Willie is a Tweed so he just turned 5

Samson and Herbie were both found outside so no clue on their ages. When Sam arrived here, we figured he was probably under two which makes him roughly 3 now. Herbie I can't even estimate as he has characteristics of both younger and elder.


----------

